# unmarried parents



## grahamwalker (Mar 30, 2010)

My son and his -ex girlfriend live in Cyprus. She has recently given birth, and he believes he is probably the father of the child. The mother has broken up the relationship, and is against having a DNA test and , despite agreeing verbally to joint sur names has, without consulting my son, registered the birth in her family's name. 

My son had already agreed to share financial as well as other responsibilities for the child, and has already started to do so by paying a share of the maternity and other expenses. The mother has not demanded any money from him, she simply tells him 'he can pay whatever he wants'..Obviously , if he's not the biological father, he will have no parential rights, but we're not sure where to start if the mother refuses to have a DNA test

Some months ago my son sought legal advice , but was simply advised to 'try and maintain a 'civil relationship' with the mother obviously , under the circumstances, this is now proving difficult.

Are the laws in Cyprus that regulate unmarried births, child custody etc, now legislated by (EU). Can the mother legally leave Cyprus with the child, 

Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

grahamwalker said:


> My son and his -ex girlfriend live in Cyprus. She has recently given birth, and he believes he is probably the father of the child. The mother has broken up the relationship, and is against having a DNA test and , despite agreeing verbally to joint sur names has, without consulting my son, registered the birth in her family's name.
> 
> My son had already agreed to share financial as well as other responsibilities for the child, and has already started to do so by paying a share of the maternity and other expenses. The mother has not demanded any money from him, she simply tells him 'he can pay whatever he wants'..Obviously , if he's not the biological father, he will have no parential rights, but we're not sure where to start if the mother refuses to have a DNA test
> 
> ...


I would suggest that he gets in touch with the British High Commission in Nicosia for advice.

http://ukincyprus.fco.gov.uk/en/

Veronica


----------

